# Drive Chain Part Number



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

As some of ya know, I have a JD Model W2121, Serial #: 014417M that needs a drive chain. The sprocket is closest to the left wheel, and connected to the transmission. I think the part number may be 579851MA, or a 420 x 19 chain. 

The actual chain stretched out is longer than 19 inches...it close to 23 (if I remember correctly). 

Anyway, can anyone help me make sure I order the correct replacement chain. It interesting....I don't even get a response when I put my model number into the John Deere site for parts, etc. 

Thanks all.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Can you identify what chain # it is? Sometimes they are stamped on the sides..... you can buy most chains in bulk length at farm stores and just make your own.


----------



## 404 (Feb 1, 2015)

Is the number of links in this pic the same as your chain?

Chain, Roller #420X19.00 [579851MA] for Lawn Equipment | eReplacement Parts


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks Bad69cat and 404. I think it looks like the picture in the link that 404 sent. BUT, is there any connection between the number of links and the numbers -- such as 420 x 19? 

In the meantime, I'll go look at the chain to see if I can see any numbers stamped in the side. Probably best to go to TSC this weekend with the chain and match it up...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I come up with TYPE 41, 50 LINKS.

Tru-Pitch Roller Chain, Chain Size 41 - For Life Out Here


----------



## 404 (Feb 1, 2015)

gsnod said:


> Thanks Bad69cat and 404. I think it looks like the picture in the link that 404 sent. BUT, is there any connection between the number of links and the numbers -- such as 420 x 19?
> 
> In the meantime, I'll go look at the chain to see if I can see any numbers stamped in the side. Probably best to go to TSC this weekend with the chain and match it up...


See pic for 420 chain dimensions. The length may match 19 inches when the chain is brand spanking new. 10 minutes after it is put on it will be a bit longer. Counting the links is the only sure way.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Took a look tonight and did see stamped Hitachi 41 and a total of 50 links. I've never bought chain by the length before, so this is a new experience. I see two options:

1. Buy what Kiss4aFrog suggest below, as I'm guessing that is what I need, OR

2. Go to TSC and buy a length and make my own. I've replaced links, and that is easy. I assume TSC will have the link connectors right there...

Suggestions? 



Kiss4aFrog said:


> I come up with TYPE 41, 50 LINKS.
> 
> Tru-Pitch Roller Chain, Chain Size 41 - For Life Out Here


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

yep - they have the connector links. Easy peasy....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That link is to Tractor Supply and it is bulk chain. I got the type 41 and 50 link from JD just wasn't absolutely positive it was correct for your exact machine.

Looks like it is :icon-clapping-smile

I had three chains on a Drift Breaker I needed to replace so I bought the 10' bulk at Fleet Farm and a chain breaker. Still less than the three and shipping and now I have the tool. I don't do chains very often or I'd spend another $10 and get the better tool.

Tru-Pitch Chain Breaker, PE2560 - For Life Out Here

Tru-Pitch Chain Breaker, PE60100 - For Life Out Here


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks Kiss4aFrog and all -- Yep, went down to Boston lawnmower, and they cut me a new chain type 41 for $10. Can't beat that, as I don't work too often with chains. So, I'll put the chain on and an engine, and maybe use this blower on the couple of inches we're supposed to get Sunday night/Monday morning. :eusa_clap:



Kiss4aFrog said:


> That link is to Tractor Supply and it is bulk chain. I got the type 41 and 50 link from JD just wasn't absolutely positive it was correct for your exact machine.
> 
> Looks like it is :icon-clapping-smile
> 
> ...


----------

